# Broken wing?



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone can help here. So, I have 2 budgies who got on lovely together. Lately though, one has become prone to what I can only assume is night terrors (I now have a night light for them). When this happens, it starts them both flapping around the cage. 2 nights ago, one budgies seemed to have injured himself- he has a very large swollen bruise under his wing, holds it away from his body, but it appears to be out of its 'resting' position, and now can't fly. He is acting normal- singing chirping, eating etc but is no longer tolerant of my other budgie. I'm planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow to get the wing checked out but I'm wondering if anyone here has experienced anything similar? Any advice or information greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
One very worried owner x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies can indeed be severely injured when in the midst of a night fright. 

Anytime a budgie is ill or injured, it is best to cage it alone.

I'm very glad you are taking him to the Avian Vet tomorrow. When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.

It's important to remember that even when injured, budgies will do their best to hide their symptoms/injuries.

Please be sure to update us on his condition after his visit to the Avian Vet. 
I'm wishing him a full and speedy recovery. :hug:*


----------



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I went to the vet today and unfortunately I didn't get good news. I was told the break is bad and not repairable. All I was offered was some anti inflammatory medicine and pain relief for the swelling and if that doesn't ease the pain and he starts to show signs of suffering, the best option would be to put him to sleep. 🙁


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you go to an Avian Vet or a regular vet?
It makes a difference -- Avian Vets are much more well-versed in how to care for injured budgies.*


----------



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,
Sorry about the delays in responding. There's no avian vet anywhere near where I live (England west Midlands) so it was a standard vet. I did contact a couple in the country though for an expert opinion and they couldn't tell me anything.

But in the plus side- my Buddy's swelling has completely gone down and he appears to be regaining strength as well although he is still very quiet at the moment. Seeing the change in just a few days, I can't believe now that this vet suggested I put him to sleep!!! 😠


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It's great to hear that your little one seems to be feeling better. Is he now folding his wing in more of the normal position? Hopefully this improvement means that he will regain full recovery . 

Please keep us posted. If you should need to contact another avian vet during the course of healing, let us know. Sometimes "regular" vets can communicate by phone with avian vets for ideas and guidance.


----------



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

He seems to now and again, I'm thinking he's just taking it slowly by easing it back? I'm bringing him out of the cage for a short while each day as well so he can stretch his wings. So pleased with how well he's doing- just after my last reply, he started to sing again. Such a lovely sound I really missed lol so he's definitely feeling better. :thumbup: x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear your budgie is doing better.

By the way, what is his name? 
I always prefer to refer to the birds by name rather than "your budgie" 

Please continue to give us periodic updates regarding his condition in this thread.
I'm praying your little fellow will have a full recovery.*


----------



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

I did refer to him by name in a previous reply- he's Buddy ☺ thank you for your prayers, will keep you posted x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that Buddy's condition seems to have improved, I certainly hope that it continues to do so! 

Keep us posted :fingerx:


----------



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

Morning all,
Just wanted to post a quick update- so Buddy is improving more everyday. Yesterday when I took him out of the cage to give him his medicine, he flew out of my hand, around the room and back to the cage! So proud of him! ❤ I think it took a lot out of him but this morning he is singing away and playing as normal with Bert- my other budgie. He is on the mend xx


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's great to hear! Thanks so much for the update :thumbup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear about Buddy's continued improvement.

You'll want to make sure you have a night light on in Buddy and Bert's room each night to help prevent those awful night frights.

Best wishes!*


----------



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

I've now got a night light for them. They share a room with me as I live in a flat but in nearly a week, there have been no more night frights and i dont hear a peep out of them in the night now so we are all sleeping peacefully &#55357;&#56842; x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great news! 
I'll go ahead and close this thread. *


----------

